# Salt Lake Temple Wedding



## twocolor (Jan 5, 2009)

Trying to unbury myself from all the holiday work!  I'll try to do it slowly!

This was my first booking made from someone out of the state!  The couple was from Kentucky.  Flying to Utah to have their wedding in the Salt Lake Temple.  Called me!!!  Yeah Me!!
How'd I do?

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





different color cast on this one.  I warmed it quite a bit and played with saturation.  It's the one they chose to enlarge 20x30!  The other pics are probably truer to the actual building color.  Which one suits you best?

10.


----------



## Ls3D (Jan 5, 2009)

That is a few shots to crit,..  what stands out; I would have gone for everything in focus on #1, and more DOF on #9.

#4 is perfect.  Regarding your ?, I would keep the cool color cast but composite in a subtle sky.

The exposures are pretty good in 6 & 7, highlight detail and nice black levels... maybe a little recovery in #7

I bet you liked all those wet and reflective surfaces, not to mention that architecture!

I hope you took a day on the mountain!  World class snow on the slopes just outside out town.

-Shea


----------



## Peanuts (Jan 5, 2009)

These are lovely!  I especially love 1, 8 and the last one

Quick question, I have only one temple wedding, and it was absolutely swarming with wedding parties Every time I see ones at the Salt Lake Temple it looks so serene, like no one else is there!


----------



## Nein-reis (Jan 7, 2009)

Peanuts, I shoot close to 50 temple weddings a year in SLC.  There is a real art to not getting other parties or crowds in it.  You have to pick your battles, be assertive, and always be looking for an open shot.  Although this time of year is easy, there are A LOT less weddings in the winter than in the summer.  

Summer weddings on saturday at the temple are crazy.  Brides actually run into each other coming out of the temple, its like an assembly line.  I cant tell you how many times I've started shooting the wrong wedding and didn't notice until I was right on top of the bride.  I just quickly delete the photos, drop back, and wait for the right bride to come out.  Thats how crazy it is.  There is a real art to shooting at the temple, getting low and shooting more sky is a easy way to keep crowds out of the frame.

Sorry if I stole you question twocolor.  I think you did a really good job on these.  Its so easy to fall into "cookie cutter photos" at the temple and I see a few different ideas here.  #4 is the only one that really jumped out on me, but they all look in focus, and have good color.  I would pull more red out of there skin, it looks a little blotchy and is enhanced from the cold.  And the skin looks a little over edited in #5 its plastic shiney.  I like the idea of #3 but it would really benefit from a closer crop, the cut off on her neck and her arm looks amputated gives me a very uneasy feeling.  Cropping in closer on the hands would make this into a much more dynamic photo.  I know how cold it is out here this time of year and it makes shooting these difficult, I think you did a god job over all and they should be happy.  Oh, and congrats on your first out of state client!


----------



## dtornabene1 (Jan 9, 2009)

I like them all and think you did a great job!  I really like six.  It's a wedding for crying-out-loud not a funeral!  Show some love and emotion.

Great job.

-Nick


----------

